# Sage Barista Express low flow rate - fixed!



## Tim O (Feb 11, 2019)

We've had our machine for a number of years, has been back to Coffee Classics once for a repair (we lived close by) but recently our machine has been giving problems.

Seemed to be not having enough flow rate, and pressure gauge was irregular, sometimes a working, sometimes not, but very unreliable. We assumed a descale was in order, so with the sage kit set about it, but sadly it made no difference. Very little flow, just not much happening. The ever helpful Coffee Classics suggested a different descaler (Puly) and to give it another go, so we tried again but problem remained.

Now live in Devon. Call out charge, labour plus parts made me wince, so I thought before packing and sending off to CC I'd get inside to see if I could see what was wrong. Teflon pipes all looked clear but I spotted the in-line filter the inlet at the base of the machine. Took it off and I could see it was full of debris. Cleaned out, machine reassembled and bingo, all working again.

Rather pleased with myself.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Well spotted


----------

